# The pets keep rolling in!



## SERRAPYGO

I found this little guy (about 2") clinging to a brick wall. Very pretty under belly...bright orange groin area. A Gray Tree Frog. I've never seen tree frogs around here before, nor, have I ever owned one. I'll keep him for a little while. Amphibians usually bore me, but lately, I've been getting into the more laid back and low maintainence pets.


----------



## No0dles

haah that's cool, did you put him in a 2Liter? i used to own a tree frog when i was younger and my garden snake ate him :\ that was a sad day in my youth haha


----------



## His Majesty

oh man frogs freak me out. had a bad experience in the woods when i was younger. 
i agree lots of frogs look cool including yours but i just can't go near them. prefer to admire them from a distance


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Maybe you should try and lick 'em and see if it does something for ya!!! Ya never know it might be a new experience and you could have a "doors" like trance and see the spirit world or something.


----------



## CichlidAddict

Trigger lover said:


> oh man frogs freak me out. had a bad experience in the woods when i was younger.


How can you have a bad experience with a frog?? All they do is hop around and eat bugs.


----------



## His Majesty

CichlidAddict said:


> oh man frogs freak me out. had a bad experience in the woods when i was younger.


How can you have a bad experience with a frog?? All they do is hop around and eat bugs.
[/quote]

well when your 5 and sleeping in the woods and waking up in the middle of the night with something slimy feeling near your crotch it freaks the sh*t out of you. ever since i get a shivering feeling when i get near one.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

RedneckR0nin said:


> Maybe you should try and lick 'em and see if it does something for ya!!! Ya never know it might be a new experience and you could have a "doors" like trance and see the spirit world or something.


I kissed him on the lips and he got a wart..











> well when your 5 and sleeping in the woods and waking up in the middle of the night with something slimy feeling near your crotch it freaks the sh*t out of you. ever since i get a shivering feeling when i get near one.


So, I guess you're freaked out by sex too, huh?











> haah that's cool, did you put him in a 2Liter? i used to own a tree frog when i was younger and my garden snake ate him :\ that was a sad day in my youth haha


CLOSE!!... he's in a giant plastic pretzel jar. woohoo!


----------



## No0dles

Did you know ?

Gray tree frogs cope with cold temperatures in an unusual way -- they literally freeze!

Experiments have shown that Gray tree frogs can survive temperatures as low as -6 C (21 F) for several days, when more than 40% of their body fluids may be completely frozen.

They accomplish this by producing large amounts of glycerol in their blood and body tissues, which acts as a natural "antifreeze" to prevent ice from forming inside their cells.

i think that's a eastern gray tree frog though even though they are very very similar to cope's gray tree frogs


----------



## SERRAPYGO

No0dles said:


> Did you know ?
> 
> Gray tree frogs cope with cold temperatures in an unusual way -- they literally freeze!
> 
> Experiments have shown that Gray tree frogs can survive temperatures as low as -6 C (21 F) for several days, when more than 40% of their body fluids may be completely frozen.
> 
> They accomplish this by producing large amounts of glycerol in their blood and body tissues, which acts as a natural "antifreeze" to prevent ice from forming inside their cells.
> 
> i think that's a eastern gray tree frog though even though they are very very similar to cope's gray tree frogs


No, I did not know.

Very interesting. Thanks for doing the research I should've but was too lazy to do.
















Kinda want a Redeye Tree frog now. No0dles, get to work on the info I need.


----------



## No0dles

Litoria chloris, also commonly known as the Red-eyed Tree Frog, is a species of tree frog native to eastern Australia; ranging from north of Sydney to Proserpine in mid-northern Queensland.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litoria_chloris

also,

CHARACTERISTICS
The Red Eye (Red Eyed Tree Frog) Agalychnis callidryas also known as the "monkey Frog" because of their excellent coordination. They have big bright red eyes. The upper legs are usually bright blue and the feet are orange or red. The body is neon green with yellow and blue markings on their sides. They can change color with their mood, anywhere from a darkish green to a reddish brown. They are excellent climbers because of their suction cup toe pads, so now when they are climbing around the sides of your glass aquarium you will know how they hang on. The males usually reach a length of about 2 inches long and the female's 3 inches. I have read that Red Eye's can live as long as 4 or 5 years in captivity.

ENVIRONMENT
I think the most important thing you can know about the Red Eye is its background, where it is from and what it's natural surroundings are. Knowing this will definitely help you when you are building its new home and also make for a long living, healthy, happy frog. The Red Eye is native to South America and most of Central America and has been seen as far north as Southern Mexico. Although the Red Eye is not considered endangered the condition of its habitat is cause for great concern, one of those places being the Rain Forests of Costa Rica. They live high up in the trees, only to come down mainly at night to mate, hunt and explore.

HABITS
Red Eye's are nocturnal, which means during the day they sleep and at night they are awake, a good time to observe them is in the early hours of the morning, between 1 and 4. They will walk around exploring and looking for food. Don't be fooled just because they are walking they are excellent jumpers. They lay their eggs on the undersides of leaves over hanging bodies of water. When the eggs have turned into tadpoles they slide off the leaves and drop in to the water. It takes about 75-80 days before the tadpoles metamorphose into frogs. It also takes a while for the male vocal chords to develop. Click here to listen to their call, they call during mating season to attract the females, which is around October to March or what otherwise is known as the rainy season. Red Eye's seem to exist better in a community rather than on their own. After all wouldn't you want someone to play with!

DIET
Red Eye's are carnivorous and feed mainly at night. They eat crickets, grasshoppers, moths, flies and sometimes even smaller frogs. They will only eat something if it is alive and moving around, so if you are a bit squeamish when it comes to handling live crickets, crickets being the more common food source, I would think twice about getting a pet frog. Their mouths are quite larger than what you would expect. When I first had our Red Eye's I was worried because I thought the small crickets I was feeding them were to big, until I actually saw one for the first time jumping on a cricket like a cat and swallowing it whole.

TAKING CARE OF YOUR RED EYED TREE FROG

HANDLING
Firstly I do not think it is a good idea to handle them a lot because of their sensitive skin, if you have to make sure that you clean your hands with an antibacterial soap. Frog's actually absorb water through their skin instead of drinking it. Every once in a while I will catch one of ours actually sitting in the water like he is getting ready to take a swim, but he is only absorbing the water, having a drink. Another thing about Red Eye's is that they can swim and in fact they are very good swimmers, but they don't really like water, although they will never actually dive into the water on purpose, except for when they were tadpoles, they may fall in by mistake and as long as you have something to help them climb out like a branch or a rock, they will be just fine.

CLEAN
It is very important that you keep their home very clean as I mentioned before they have very sensitive skin which can not only absorb water but other harmful toxins as well. If you are using a tank setup like the one we have here, The Ideal Frog Habitat, cleaning it will not be a problem. If you find that after a while the glass is getting harder to clean with just a wipe down with regular water, you can find an amphibian safe cleaner at most pet stores. Do not use regular glass cleaner because some of these contain ammonia and bleach which can be fatal for your Red Eye, even if you use it on the outside the harmful odors could linger and still get inside and be absorbed by your Red Eye.

FEEDING
Feeding your Red Eye is pretty easy. Every other day throw about 4 or 5 crickets in the tank and every week coat the crickets with a D3 vitamin powder. They may only eat some of the crickets but sometimes crickets escape and sometimes they just die. Normally Red Eye's will not eat if they are not hungry. If when you first get your Red Eye's they are small make sure you feed them small crickets and as they get bigger get larger crickets, that should be easy to figure out. The other thing you can do is feed your crickets correctly, this will make a big difference. Crickets are basically just an empty shell with no real meat on them. To make them more nutritious for your Red Eye's you can feed them a Gut loader supplement, which fattens them up, also by feeding your crickets pieces of carrot and orange will bring out the bright colors in your Red Eye's.

DISEASE AND SICKNESS
The one thing I hope is that your Red Eye doesn't gets sick or ill. An unclean environment causes most diseases. One treatable disease if caught early enough is Oodinium which looks like very small white speckles, be careful when diagnosing this disease because sometimes Red Eye's have small white spots which is just a pigmentation in their skin. To treat this immediately remove the Red Eye from it's home and place it in a container with distilled water, then clean it's home thoroughly. If that does not seem to work after a few days do the same thing again but add a little chamomile to the water and rinse it over the Red Eye, leave it in their for about an hour. Oodinium is what you will first see if your Red Eye has Red Leg disease. There are many other types of Frog related diseases, I would however highly recommend finding a Vet to take care of any sickness, illness or disease just to be on the safe side and to stop the risk of incorrectly diagnosing it.

I hope that all or at least some of the information above will be of use to you. Please remember that owning a pet of any kind is a very important responsibility and should not be a decision that is made within 5 minutes. I would suggest learning how to take care of the species of frog that you want before getting it. Find out how much is really involved in housing and caring for it and then decide.

P.S.
i found this on a website i forgot to copy and paste the link but yeah i love frogs ever since i was little never really got into owning any for too long exccept a pacman (~5years), oriental fire bellied toad, and a dwarf frog (had the dwarf frog for about 2 months and i fed it to my corn snake haha)


----------



## His Majesty

haha noodles your the man. and by man i mean the pfury bitch :rasp: 
love you really. nice work


----------



## No0dles

yup thanks! that'll be $10


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

never knew red eyed tree frogs were austrillian. Cane toads are too and they will make you high if you lick them lol.


----------



## No0dles

First of all, if you do happen to find the right toad, it wouldn't be a good idea to lick it. The stuff that 'gets you off' is actually venom. The frog secretes the stuff when it gets agitated, such as when a predator is about to gobble it down. As soon as the wolf or gila monster or whatever puts the thing in it's mouth, it spits it out, because the venom tastes like ca-ca. But a human, however... a human dedicated to catching a buzz will go ahead and lick the toad, because he's got a new-fangled cerebral cortex that suppresses his natural instincts for long term survival in favor of his need for instant gratification. So before you go stuffing toads in your mouth, here's a few things you should know.

The toad's venom is concentrated on the surface of it's skin, and that's why licking is dangerous. Smoking it is a different story, however. The toxic ingredient in toad venom is called bufotenine, which is burned off while smoking. After the toxic stuff is gone, what's left is the hallucinogen 5-MeO-DMT. THIS is what sends you to never-never land. The only toad known to contain 5-MeO-DMT in it's venom is Bufo Alvaris, also called the Colorado River Toad. It is found in the Southwestern portions of the U.S., usually along the Colorado River in Southern Arizona, California, and Northern New Mexico. 5-MeO-DMT is classified as an unscheduled substance, which means that it is legal to posess... but B. Alvarus venom also contains bufotenine, which is scheduled, so you are hereby warned of all the cop crap.

B. Alvarus is a very large, squat toad with smooth, leathery, greenish-grey skin with tannish underparts. It has several round warts on the body, and four large parotid glands found where the hind-leg meets the body and also above the ear membranes. They can grow up to 9 inches long, but they usually range between 4 and 9 inches. If you ever do actually have one of these greeblies in your hands, be very careful, because as I stated earlier, it secretes venom when agitated, so wear gloves or something and don't rub your eyes or any other orafice on your body after handling it.

In order to get a smokeable sample, put the toad on a piece of glass (a pyrex baking dish works well) and rub the parotid glands behind it's eyes. This will irritate the toad, and it will secrete a milky fluid. Once there is a goodly amount of it, let it evaporate to a crystal and then scrape it with a razor blade. Put it in a glass pipe, and then SHMOKE IT!

These are the commonly reported (generic) effects

Coming on INSTANLY, you will feel a buzzing head-rush and notice a profound change in light and color perceptions. Acute closed-eye visual hallucinations are commonly reported. Effects last for 5 to 15 minutes, falling off rapidly. WARNING: Venom smokers may experience dizziness and/or heart palpitations. If this occurs, breathe slowly and deeply until the effect fades.

Here is a first hand account by Yours Truly

A friend of mine mailed me a sample of this stuff, and included was a note that read 'have a nice time'. I had no idea what this 5-MeO-DMT stuff was, and expected some kind of a mellow buzz akin to marijuana. So, confidently, I loaded the stuff into a pipe, sat back in my lounge chair, and prepared to chill out. Two seconds after I had inhaled my first (and only) hit, the room exploded. When I say that, I mean... it EXPLODED. Everything came apart like a puzzle, but the pieces were still next to each other, like it had only come apart at the seams but hadn't scattered to the four winds. It was an extreme, instant rush; VERY INTENSE. I gripped the arms of the chair I was sitting in like I was on a roller-coaster, and looked over at my lifelong buddy Clintmonstah, and his face flew into 5 different parts. Actually, it was his face, reproduced 5 times, hovering around the central image of his REAL face. I can remember saying something like "oh ****, this is heavy", and then Clint left the room, knowing that something SERIOUS was going on. What followed after that is very hard to recall, because it seemed like a VERY long time passed... a lot longer than the 5 minutes that actually passed in reality between the time when Clint left the room and when he came back. When Clint came back in the room, I was starting to chill out a little, but during those 5 minutes, I was somewhere else. Where, I do not know. Not only was I someWHERE else, I was someWHEN else too. I could have lived an entire lifetime in those 5 minutes, because it seemed like an eternity had passed. Time lost all meaning. EVERYTHING lost all meaning. I was in limbo for those 5 minutes. But I finally came back... and had a frame of reference again! I exhaled in relief. After that, things calmed down, until the effects were completely gone. The entire episode lasted for about 30 minutes from the time I inhaled to the time I was totally back in reality. And what a journey it was...

If you've ever done acid or mushrooms, then imagine the heaviest trip you've ever had magnified about 100 times. That is what it's like when you inhale about 5 milligrams (the recommended dose) of 5-MeO-DMT. And it's instant, not like the slow, gradual coming on when you take an acid hit or eat a shroom. So if you ever have a chance to smoke some 5-MeO-DMT, now you know what you're in for, unlike poor naive me who was expecting a mellow buzz in my comfortable lounge chair in my air-conditioned apartment. But, it's definitely worth the trip, even if you take it only once. I haven't taken it since, and it has been 2 years...

But you know, you can order the stuff legaly from a company called 'JLF Poisonous Non-Consumables'. I have found the brochure which was floating around my apartment somewhere, and here's the address and phone number like I said, so you can check it out for yourself. O-tay, butt-wheat?

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...12120653AARo4bF

f*cking guys are crazy? what's next? cooking up cat piss and smokin' that?


----------



## smokinbubbles

oh grey tree frogs. during the breeding season (about june) these little buggers are all in my pool doing the deed and making babies in my pool.


----------



## ChilDawg

sean-820 said:


> never knew red eyed tree frogs were austrillian.


Not all of them are. There's a Central and South American one IIRC. (Edit: _Agalychnis callidryas_ is it.)



> Cane toads are too and they will make you high if you lick them lol.


No, they're Central and South American, too. They're just a huge problem in Oz.


----------



## No0dles

yeah the first time i heard about the toads these stupid motherfuckers are licking they were comin out of florida! i cant believe people actually lick them! and some people SMOKE it!? dumbasses!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Holy sh*t, No0dles!! I was kidding ya know!


----------



## louisvillain2.0

sean-820 said:


> never knew red eyed tree frogs were austrillian. Cane toads are too and they will make you high if you lick them lol.


What childawg said, our red eyes are different to what you get over there as pets, I think yours are from sth america.
One chilling in my yard








They get nice thighs








We get big white lips as well, this one was picking moths in the carport


----------



## smokinbubbles

louisvillain2.0 said:


> never knew red eyed tree frogs were austrillian. Cane toads are too and they will make you high if you lick them lol.


What childawg said, our red eyes are different to what you get over there as pets, I think yours are from sth america.
One chilling in my yard








They get nice thighs








We get big white lips as well, this one was picking moths in the carport








[/quote]

where do you live?


----------



## His Majesty

gotta admit those are some fine looking frogs.

slightly off topic but what i really like are those giant african bull frogs. those things are immense. it be my worst nightmare


----------



## No0dles

Trigger lover said:


> gotta admit those are some fine looking frogs.
> 
> slightly off topic but what i really like are those giant african bull frogs. those things are immense. it be my worst nightmare


haah they are harmless man! my dad's friends pet store had one of these for the longest time and one day they found him croaked haha literally! here's a size comparison for you folks though (picture off of google images)


----------



## louisvillain2.0

smokinbubbles said:


> where do you live?


Australia...unfortunately.


----------



## No0dles

how's winter? haha it's hot as balls where i'm at in USofA


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Winter...umm 23*C (73*F), not very wintery at all. We are getting flooded though.


----------



## No0dles

yeah i know i just think it's weird how were in summer and your in winter even though your winters aren't wintery at all! that's perfect for me though cause i HATE the cold and i was born and raised in germany :/....weird i know!


----------



## smokinbubbles

louisvillain2.0 said:


> where do you live?


Australia...unfortunately.
[/quote]

UNFORTUNATELY?! you bite your tounge! hahaha i would love to visit australia but just flying 5 hours i hate so i couldnt picture myself flying almost 20 hours. thats one of my top 5 places i would love to visit but stuff like that wont happen cause im a sissy when it comes to riding planes so i can only dream and hate on people who live there.... sorry


----------



## No0dles

how's your frog serra? is it still alive and kickin?


----------

